# how to get champagne mdma crystals? (solvent ratio)



## Curiousonion (Nov 27, 2022)

Does anyone know the solvent ratio to mdma freebase to obtain champagne colored crystals?
I know that to get the cola it's a 2:1 solvent to freebase ratio and to get the clean white mdma crystals it's 4:1 solvent ratio.


----------

